# Artistry in Wood--- Dayton, Ohio



## 1978 (Jul 8, 2008)

Just a friendly reminder, if you are around the Dayton, Ohio area, stop by this weekend, Nov 14 & 15. It's at the Dayton International Airport.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

How did it go? Did you meet up with any LJs there?


----------



## 1978 (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, I seen Roger Strautman there. But, if there were more they didn't say.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Was it a good show?


----------



## 1978 (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, It was a very good show. I look forward to each year. There is a lot of carvers and woodworker there. If you every come to the states, you should check it out. Here is the website: www.daytoncarvers.com


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link.

I should make a list of all the places I need to see and the various attractions and proximal Lumberjocks then I could make more effective use of any trip I may make. I am planning to be (okay work is planning for me) in San Diego in October so I will have to check out what I can see whilst I am there.


----------

